# Los Angeles T Shirt's Needed



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

Basically, I'm looking for someone that can give me a good price on my designs of the t shirt.

Im launching a start up and would like someone who has a printer, or something around that nature, who can do the printing for me.

I have no upfront capital, so I would make the sales, and order from you.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

slimen232 said:


> Basically, I'm looking for someone that can give me a good price on my designs of the t shirt.
> 
> Im launching a start up and would like someone who has a printer, or something around that nature, who can do the printing for me.


Are you providing print-ready artwork and sourcing your own blank garments? If so, you should specifically target "contract screen printers." They will offer the best pricing. You should be able to find a handful in the LA area. Start by searching for "contract screen printers in los angeles" or "wholesale screen printers in los angeles" and ask for their contract print pricing.

If you need a printer who can do color separations, provide the shirts and basically hold your hand through the process, you will need to find - and pay for - custom print services. This will be more expensive, but the printer is doing more work for you, so that has its costs. Try searching "custom screen printing in los angeles" and ask for their custom print pricing.

Another good source for finding printers is here:
PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com



slimen232 said:


> I have no upfront capital, so I would make the sales, and order from you.


Well, if you make the sales, you will have the upfront capital to pay the printer, right?

What you do is, get 50% from the retail store upfront. Use that money to cover paying for the printing. Then when you collect the other 50% from the store upon delivery, that goes into your pocket.

If you can't get the upfront payment from the store, make sure you have some money set aside for the printer. No one is going to work for you for free - or wait until you get paid before they get paid.


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

kimura-mma said:


> Are you providing print-ready artwork and sourcing your own blank garments? If so, you should specifically target "contract screen printers." They will offer the best pricing. You should be able to find a handful in the LA area. Start by searching for "contract screen printers in los angeles" or "wholesale screen printers in los angeles" and ask for their contract print pricing.
> 
> If you need a printer who can do color separations, provide the shirts and basically hold your hand through the process, you will need to find - and pay for - custom print services. This will be more expensive, but the printer is doing more work for you, so that has its costs. Try searching "custom screen printing in los angeles" and ask for their custom print pricing.
> 
> ...


Well I was looking for someone who had a printer who I can work with. So they can give me a 20 piece price the same as a 1000 piece price.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Ah, so you want to work with someone willing to lose money just to work with you? What are you bringing to the table to make that worthwhile?


----------



## ParkdaleSupplies (Oct 31, 2015)

You will struggle to find someone that will give you the bulk pricing of 1000 items for the same price as 20 items, that is a big difference.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

ParkdaleSupplies said:


> You will struggle to find someone that will give you the bulk pricing of 1000 items for the same price as 20 items, that is a big difference.


Well somewhere around there. I dont care the difference of $1. Not more than that.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Good luck with that


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

veetwincowboy said:


> Good luck with that


Yeah i hope so! Someone near by help!!
Im at the point where i have to decide will i stick to wholesale or move to another subject


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If your business plan is dependent on a printer giving you a discount for no reason, it's safe to move on to plan b.


----------

